# Any Doctor Who fans around? The 11th Doctor has been cast!



## vikitty (Jan 4, 2009)

The youngest Doctor! Matt Smith is only 26! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(And oh yes, there is wank at ONTD about how ~*~Twilight~*~ the promo shot is. 






Extended interview on Doctor Who Confidential:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zog-6SrGxE0

 Quote:

  The BBC today announced that Matt Smith has been cast in the role of the Doctor in the iconic BBC series Doctor Who. Smith will be the eleventh Time Lord and will take over from David Tennant who leaves the show at the end of 2009. He will be seen in the forthcoming fifth series that will be broadcast in 2010.

The fifth series will also have a new lead writer and Executive Producer in the form of the BAFTA award winning writer Steven Moffat who is taking over from Russell T Davies. Moffat will be joined by Piers Wenger who will be the new Executive Producer for BBC Wales making the show.

Following David Tennant's decision to step down at the end of 2009, the team behind the new series set about casting the new Doctor so that new adventures could be created and scripts written with Matt in mind.

The identity of the new Doctor was revealed on a special edition of Doctor Who Confidential that was broadcast on BBC One on January 3rd at 17.35hrs. In it Smith revealed his initial reaction at taking on such a legendary role and his thoughts on what direction the Doctor might now be going with him playing the part.

Matt Smith said of his new role "I'm just so excited about the journey that is in front of me. It's a wonderful privilege and challenge that I hope I will thrive on. I feel proud and honoured to have been given this opportunity to join a team of people that has worked so tirelessly to make the show so thrilling.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/doctorwho/s4/ne...090103_news_01 
 
I am so excited about Eleven. Nine was MY Doctor, and it took me two series to warm up to David Tennant as Ten, and now I'm bored of him and ready for a change.

Eleven looked very emo at first, but once you watch the interview with him, he seems a lot more natural and down-to-earth. He also uses his hands alot, which I think is kind of quirky and Doctor-like -- Ten was rather manic like that too, only he was more about the "eyebrows wagging" and "bugging eyes out of his head".


----------



## Kinderwhore (Jan 4, 2009)

I feel instinctively good about the casting and I don't even know why. I'm not worried at all. Although that may come down to the fact that we will finally be rid of RTD, thank Jesus. It's like nothing can go wrong.


----------



## vikitty (Jan 4, 2009)

Oh WORD to that! RTD has had some good eps but many total, character-assassinating CLUNKERS. I am so excited about Moffat taking over. I think it will be good for the show. I think a lot of people associate Ten/DT with RTD because they'd worked with one another before Who, so this in a way a big "reset" button.

I can also see a bit of Tennant in Matt; the regeneration should be very cool.


----------



## gachapin_luv (Feb 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vikitty* 

 
_Oh WORD to that! RTD has had some good eps but many total, character-assassinating CLUNKERS. I am so excited about Moffat taking over. I think it will be good for the show. I think a lot of people associate Ten/DT with RTD because they'd worked with one another before Who, so this in a way a big "reset" button.

I can also see a bit of Tennant in Matt; the regeneration should be very cool._

 
"Not ginger!"


----------



## greengoesmoo (Mar 5, 2010)

You know RTD was the equiv to a tea boy to begin with? He crunched his way to the top of his favourite show just to cock it up royally. (IMO)

I LOVE love LOVE 1960's Dr Who, Hartnell and Troughton are my doctors. New stuff grates on me a bit because although it's ALWAYS been a kid's show, it's turned into a kid's show that thinks it's for grown ups. 

I have enjoyed a few new episodes here and there, but for me Doctor Who is men swaddled in bubble wrap sprayed green, monster faces made of spaghetti And assistants who wore glittery blue catsuits and PVC miniskirts! <3

I will be tuning in for the re-gen however!


----------

